# E-Tec overheating?



## fishon667 (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't been following threads here so I don't know if this has been discussed. I have a new 115 E-tec with a 15 E-tec kicker on a Alumacraft 175 Dominator-very good handling on Lake Erie. This has happened twice now under the same conditions. Starting out in 3 footers or so and not on plane-bow up and running 3000 rpm and going 8,9-10 mph or so for several milkes and then loud buzzer goes off and red light on water temp comes on and disables engine. First time dealer says probably picked up some grass in water intake. He said would never overheat in conditions like that. Had a 75 E-tec for five years on a Lowe 165 fishing machine that never did that. First boat a 1975 Arrow Glass with OMC 190 ford 302 would rise temperature gauge 30 degrees or so in same conditions. After this happened again last week dealer has boat now checking it out. Both times coming back in with lower waves running normal on plane was ok. Dealer says maybe faulty sensor. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## fishon667 (Jan 28, 2011)

Picked up boat at dealer last night. He said there was debris is thermostats in two of the cylinders. So I guess the problem is solved. Still feel uneasy going out but I'll get over it.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

If so you may want to check for obstructions disturbing water flow to the lower unit at that particular speed. Debris could be the cause certainly. However check the engine height and be certain you have good water flow at that attitude. At 3,000 rpm and low speed the water pump is working hard. If you are sucking air in the intake you could be cavitating the pump and not know it. A water pressure gauge is a great tool to watch what is happening wit your engine. For under $100 it is a wise investment on any engine like yours.


----------



## fishon667 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes it is a new ride-all new in July 2010-Quite satisfied with outfit. Thanks for the info-I will check that out.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

My 150 merc is doing the same thing. Only happens when bow up plowing water. I was told the cooling systems gets an air lock in the water pump. I was also told by someone with the same problem they had to replace the water pump to get rid of the alarm. I just ordered a new pump kit and will install today. My motor has 214 hrs on it and 14 are mine. Last owner changed the pump every year.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Rodbuster' The merc has two different impellers,one has a fiber insert the other is brass.The fiber is for salt and brass strictly for fresh. If your not going to salt water I'd use the brass one as it seams to hold pressure higher over the time frame of two years as that is when I rebuild my water pump and fuel pump as well.I was told about the water pump by a merc tech from the merc home office when I had a optimax that had a lot of issues.I'm running a 2004 150efi with nary a problem from day one!!


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

that must have been a headache and a half with the price of those e tecs


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm having the same problem with a 135 optimax 2006 I get a temperture alarm when I give it throttle. It's fine at idle and higher RPM's but shuts down when trying to get up to speed. Temperture gauge is all over. I've got over 600.00 invested in repairs. Everything you can replace for the cooling system has been replaced. You guys have any Ideas? I'd love to hear them.

Thanks


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I never had one on my boat but got one this year after fighting an intermittant overheat issue for the last 2 years. Despite doing the pump every two years my gauge showed low pressure at mid-range. It was fine at idle and at speed the water pressure on the L/U was sufficient to keep it cool. However, at anything in the middle I'd get hot real fast. I replaced the pump (complete kit, upper and lower housing, etc.) and it fixed the problem. You can get a gauge for $50 and whether or not you actually install it is another story. Just hook it up and run the engine on the water- not on a hose or in a bucket. There is a great chart out there that lists all the scenarios related to water pressure and what may be the cause. It was the way I fixed mine. Break- what have they done for your $600?


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

They have replaced both thermostats, a popit valve, a pressure sensor, the impeller and I believe the pump. The labor is the killer, i'm thinking it's electrical. I have heard there were problems with some of these motors that cannot be fixed? The place doing the work says the next step is taking off the cylinder head and checking for blockage. Yesterday while on the lake it started alarming out and showed a icon symbol of a motor don't know what that meant. The marina doing the work has gone quite on me, I would hate to find someone new now.


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread but im having a problem with my v6 evinrude 175. It over heats after idleing or low rpm for a while, like traveling threw a no wake zone. Got on the lake and open it up and alarm stops and will run srong. Any ideas??

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

You said they replaced the gauge. If it was reading incorrectly did they do the test to verify that? Or did they "try" the sensor? And if they did a pressure check, what was it? That would tell you if you had a blockage. Everything else has been replaced which tells me it is either a fault in the monitoring system or a water flow issue as I referenced in my first post. 

And yes walleye, you have hijackedthe thread. Post it as a new thread and I'll chime in with some help.


----------

